# Raven Guard - My way back to the hobby!



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, its been a long time since I bothered with forums, or the hobby for that matter! But making a project log is motivating! So here I am, I picked Raven Guard, for a few reasons mainly the awesomeness of FW's Captain Korvydae, using Space Marines is safe (meaning if I have another year or two's break, my army will still be ok) SM are a good painting army - meaning the armour is one colour so not to much messing around! And I like the RG play style, ninjas.. :security:

Here is a looksie at the list Im working at (I'm buying as I paint so feel free to pick at it!!) Yes no Shrike!! This list is based around Korvydae and Imperial Armour 8 although Im using the GW SM dex. Also I painted some minis, I have some FW goodies :wink: and the new tac squad - which incidently is very nice! :so_happy:




*1.5K Raven Guard List​*

*SM captain (Korvydae) *
Artificer Armour
Thunder Hammer
Jump Pack
155

*Tactical Squad (10) *
Lightening claw
Melta gun
Missile launcher
Drop Pod
215

*Tactical Squad (10) *
Lightening claw
Melta gun
Heavy Bolter
Drop Pod
210

*Scouts (8) *
snipers x8
96

*Vanguard (7)*
Jump packs
Lightening claws x4
Power weapons x 2
Powerfist x1
melta bomb
274

*Sternguard (8) *
Lightening Claw
4 combis
Drop Pod
276

*Storm Talon* 
Typhoon launcher
145

*Storm Talon *
Skyhammer Missile launcher
125



Total: 1496

Heres a start, I have changes the bases to a more sandy colour from the pics.





​


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Nice looking start that man! Damage/wear seems to be done to a good level (not too much, not too little), dirt looks ace and even managed to highlight the black well! I'm impressed! 

Get more up asap! Really like these two!  Are they transfers for the badges etc or are you just mega at freehand?


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

cheers! I wish I could say freehand, but they are the fw transfers. I used Microsol which makes them softer (harder to place as well!) weathered them and then washed. Once I Dulcote they look painted on. I'll try and take better pics next time.

Also this list isnt my current list (Icant find it!!) but basically all lightening claws are dual... will try and work out how I squeezed the points for that...


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Mart007 said:


> cheers! I wish I could say freehand, but they are the fw transfers. I used Microsol which makes them softer (harder to place as well!) weathered them and then washed. Once I Dulcote they look painted on. I'll try and take better pics next time.
> 
> Also this list isnt my current list (Icant find it!!) but basically all lightening claws are dual... will try and work out how I squeezed the points for that...


Looking forward to seeing more of them! For transfers they're really well done, I thought they were painted so they fit on the model without being obvious! Top stuff!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice one!
And a warm welcome back from another returnee.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome back, awesome to see the RG getting some love. Nice work on the black as well, how have you highlighted it?


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

You have some nice painting skill there . Glad to see someone doing raven guard we need more of them.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

I paint in gray first highlighting to nearly white and the make a black glaze and give it some coats. TBH the pictures are crap (yeah I know!!) and of course if people dont look closely they think you just have an undercoated army :ireful2: those are the only problem with black armies.

Raven Guard are the cool guys of the SM codex - fact! :grin:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Yay Raven Guard! That first dude looks good. I'll be keeping a close eye here.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I like the weather/dust look on the legs very good. Love the list to, claws and air borne assault


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

I had my first game of 6th today against air born Guard - granted I had a pity army of other peoples spare models and not the most efficient of lists (ebayed all my stuff a year ago) - but wow flyers, Im bothered I dont have enough anti aircraft in this 1.5Ker Im building. I think I may drop the Korvydae theme and the model will represent Shadow captain of the 5th instead so I can drop the scouts and bang in another Storm Talon, also give the rocket launchers Flakk? Any other people have trouble against flyers?


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

get the new fire raptor (forge world) and use a storm talon as an escorting craft, air superiority right there...


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i run a storm talon and an agis defence line with a quad gun at 1500 pts and that seems to work well.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Cheers fellas, @ Raven Jim, thats a whopper!! I knocked up two alternative lists before your suggestions. Read the rules to the new SM AA Hunter, looks pretty cool with the guided missle. I will be regularly facing the flying Guard alot, so alas I must tailor a little. I have a feeling when I start up the tournies, these flying lists wont be rare!! Read horror stories about Tau and Eldar allies as well, but I'll cross that bridge when I find it!!

The Lists:


*Raven Guard 1.5K Talon List*


*SM Captain	* 
Artificer Armour 
Thunderhammer 
Jump Packs 

*Vanguard (7)* 
Jump Packs x7 
Lightening Claws 
Power Weapons x2 
Melta bomb 

*Tactical Squad (10)* 
Lightening Claws x2	
Melta 
Missile Laucher 
Flakk 
Drop Pod 

*Tactical Squad (10) * 
Lightening Claws x2	
Melta 
Missile Laucher 
Drop Pod 

*Sternguard (8)* 
Dual Claws 
4x Combis 
melta bomb 
Drop Pod 


*Storm Talon	* 
Typhoon Launcher 


*Storm Talon	* 
Typhoon Launcher 


*Hunter	* 

1500




*Raven Guard 1.5K Hunter List*

*SM Captain	* 
Artificer Armour 
Thunderhammer 
Jump Packs 


*Vanguard (8)* 
Jump Packs x7 
Lightening Claws x4	
Power Weapons x2 
Melta bombx2 


*Tactical Squad (10)* 
Lightening Claws x2	
Melta 
Missile Laucher 
Flakk 
Drop Pod 

*Tactical Squad (10)	* 
Lightening Claws x2	
Melta 
Missile Laucher 
Flakk 
Drop Pod 

*Sternguard (8) * 
Dual Claws 
Heavy Flamer 
4x Combis 
Drop Pod 


*Storm Talon* 
Typhoon Launcher 



*Hunter* 


*Hunter	* 

1499





Oh and Im fianlly on with some painting- this is pre black washing:










Thanks for looking and list help!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That is quite possibly the oddest way to paint black I've ever seen but having seen the results my interest is piped further. Is your black glaze custom made?


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

It is custom made, black water and Vallejo thinner... it is odd, but its pretty easy to do, just a little time consuming! Actually on the models I painted on the first post I did it in a less exaggerated way, the last model I havent pictured yet works a a little better... its not for everyone, just finding a techique that works for you.

I'll take some pics tonight in progress to show the progession of it. Pizza first!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Is it just one layer you apply or many?


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

well, its about 4 working into the middle of the armour. the paint is very thin... I packed up for the night, I'll do some pics tomorrow, tired!!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

You have a nice start here!


----------

